# Made some lures



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Hope the Spanish will still be running when I get there this weekend.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

NICE! Those are some wierd looking hooks though.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Those are just hangers for when I am painting them. They will get real hooks before they are used.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

They look great! What type of mold do you have for them?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

narfpoit said:


> Those are just hangers for when I am painting them. They will get real hooks before they are used.


I was just messing with you.  Nice looking metal.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah I caught the smiley after I had replied. Anyway it is a do-it minnow spoon mold. It was a pain to pour until I ground the eye socket out of the smaller size.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

They look great. I'm likeing the orange and pink ones.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

I agree, those are nice. Good job.


----------

